# Terrarium Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## FancyEspresso (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow I love this look! Reminds me of blooper. Very nice work!


----------



## Dali (Oct 11, 2020)

Ever changing algorithms will make labelling difficult...


----------



## zgrav (Oct 11, 2020)

Looks nice.  Is the opening on the side of the mock-up pedal for access to the min-USB?

I will probably omit the word "knob" from the labels for the knobs.  For other FV-1 pedals I've used Alpha, Beta, Chi for the three knobs.  Maybe I'll switch to using a larger font with the unique greek letters for the Terrarium knobs.


----------



## Dreamlands (Oct 11, 2020)

Dali said:


> Ever changing algorithms will make labelling difficult...



Endless variety!

Vivarium
Aquarium
Paludarium
Riparium
Formicarium

All teh ariums!


----------



## Robert (Oct 11, 2020)

Dreamlands said:


> All teh ariums!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 11, 2020)

I will dub mine the Plane-Arium


----------

